# Advice on Spraying Strategies



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I hope I'm posting this in the right section. Mod's please move if needed.

To preface: I'm new to this world and trying to absorb all I can (sorry, dad joke). I've recently been spraying more product on the lawn as I see the benefit's in controlling rates (spoon feeding N) and also found products to be more cost effective on large lawns such as PreM etc. I'd like to experiment with more such as FAS but wanted to check-in on my practices first.

I quickly realized last year that backpack sprayers were out of question on 33k so I picked up a Northstar 31 gallon pull-behind sprayer and gave it the TLF treatment (thanks @OnTheOxbow!). I converted it to a triple TeeJet nozzle arrangement and have been mostly using the air induction flat tip (AI11004). My travel speed is very close to 3mph while checking via gps (need a bicycle speedo).



I've made roughly 5-6 applications now with this setup and have been applying product at a rate of 2 gallons/M VERY consistently across my 33k yard. I split my yard in half and mix two 31 gallon tanks for each full application. Several times now, I've emptied the tank on the end of the last pass!

My question now is should I be trying to target 1g/M instead of 2g/M, or does this not matter as long as the product on the ground is applied at the correct rate? Is this driven by the uptake method? (foliar vs. more of a soil application) Should I be changing my nozzles based on the product type?

Products I've sprayed this year:
Prodiamine WDG 65
Urea (spoon fed doses)
Green County products (RGS, Humic 12, Air8, Microgreen)
Propiconazole 
Speedzone

Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2g/M is a great rate. Get a 11002 nozzle to get 1g/M. The main benefit is time saving with only making one tank and not changing anything else.

Some products benefit from 1g/M, some contact fungicides, but most will work great at 2g/M.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks @g-man! I'll keep on spraying and praying then! 👍🏼

On a slight side note: when I've been spraying urea, typically at .25lb/m, I'll spray in the late evening followed by a quick wash in the morning. Does this sound right? Also, is there a benefit to mixing AMS with urea or alternating between the two? I know there's a higher chance of burning with AMS at higher rates. Lastly, my tap water ph is about 8.5 (well). Should I drop the ph for my nitrogen sprays?

Thanks!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

2 gal/M is ideal for fertilizers and will reduce burn risk. After about 4 hours, there isn't any benefit to leaving it on the leaf and it can be washed into the soil at any time. I routinely apply AS as a foliar application with up to 0.15 lb/M of Nitrogen (.75 lbs/M of product) without burning issues. It should be safe up to 0.25 lbs/M of Nitrogen, but I am not comfortable at that rate leaving it on the leaves. Maybe if it wasn't so ho I would be. Urea has lower burn risk than AS as you noted, so your 0.25 lb/M rate in the evening and irrigating the following AM sounds perfect.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you both for the insight. It's amazing to have access to such knowledgeable people like this!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ROJ_3030 for what it's worth, I spray all of my apps at 2gal/M.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Would it be ok if I dissolved 1 pound of 34-0-0 fertilizer in 1 gallon of water and spray once it is dissolved 1 gal/k weekly? I am trying to get my bare spots to fill in bermuda grass.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

@ladycage I'm a complete noob but that sounds like you're in the ball park. As others have mentioned above, if you diluted that same rate of 0.34lb/k over 2 gallons you might be safer to avoid any chances of burning. The type of specific nitrogen source will also play a factor here as well. 0.34lbs per week sounds aggressive but I'm not familiar with warm season turf.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, I'll try using 2 gallons instead to be safe.



ROJ_3030 said:


> @ladycage I'm a complete noob but that sounds like you're in the ball park. As others have mentioned above, if you diluted that same rate of 0.34lb/k over 2 gallons you might be safer to avoid any chances of burning. The type of specific nitrogen source will also play a factor here as well. 0.34lbs per week sounds aggressive but I'm not familiar with warm season turf.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

@ROJ_3030 what PSI are you running at? Surprised to hear you are getting 2gal/M at 3mph with 11004 nozzles. I get only about half that at 40psi and a little under 3mph, lol.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Currently running 45 psi on the regulator @ScottieBones. Good call, i meant to include that on my original post.

Are you running two or three nozzles?

I've since sprayed two more full apps at 2g/m across my 33k yard and emptied the tank on the last pass each time.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

@ROJ_3030 - 3 nozzles 20x20 spacing. I put a bike speedo on my lawn tractor, but it might not be calibrated right. Maybe I'm running way faster than I think I am. 😂 Will have to check with GPS.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ROJ_3030 said:


> Currently running 45 psi on the regulator @ScottieBones. Good call, i meant to include that on my original post.
> 
> Are you running two or three nozzles?
> 
> I've since sprayed two more full apps at 2g/m across my 33k yard and emptied the tank on the last pass each time.


Does your pressure hold steady? I try to spray around 35 psi which gets me 33oz calibrated. I run three TT11004 nozzles.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

The pressure definitely holds steady at 45 psi when spraying. I keep my eye on it and haven't noticed any fluctuations. @CenlaLowell

When you mention "33oz calibrated" is this volume per nozzle over a fixed amount of time? If so, I'd like to check mine.

Maybe I have myself a bit of a factory freak! :lol: (my pump is the 2.2gpm for fyi)


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ROJ_3030 said:


> The pressure definitely holds steady at 45 psi when spraying. I keep my eye on it and haven't noticed any fluctuations. @CenlaLowell
> 
> When you mention "33oz calibrated" is this volume per nozzle over a fixed amount of time? If so, I'd like to check mine.
> 
> Maybe I have myself a bit of a factory freak! :lol: (my pump is the 2.2gpm for fyi)


Yes using direction like this






I have the same pump and you have had better luck with yours for sure. Mine is not consistent at all. I'm more than likely going to buy the 5.5gpm for next season


----------



## OnTheOxbow (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey @ROJ_3030 I appreciate the shout out. I'm glad that my write up helped you out. That's a good looking set up, I hope it sprays as well for you as it has for me! :thumbup:


----------

